# Western plow lights



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

I am installing a western unimount plow on a 99 dodge 2500 w cummins eng. i checked the number on the harness and i think its for a 98 or 99 dakota. I have everything working except the headlights the truck does not have drl. I have power to low beam and high beam relays and i think the relays are working they do snap. Im thinking to just unhook the plugs on the truck lights and run a seperate high and low switch to operate the plow headlights. I just need some help on what to do or maybe what to try and how to wire them that way if someone can help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

you can just run switches for the lights,,,but your probally closer then you think with your current setup. so your relays are clicking,,,,did you ck for all the proper pwr and gnd at the proper pins??
try westerns website for the wiring diag


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have power to the pins for the running and turn signal lights but dont seem to have power for the high and low beams at the plug. I dont seem to have power for the black and white wires at the relays on i think its 87 that go to the plug i do have a couple of new relays just in case but havnt tried them yet. I havnt checked continuity yet from the wire on the relay to the plug but with the marker lights working and there doesnt seem to be any damage to the wiring. Thanks for the help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll start here 
Bk/og ..gnd for both relays at pins 85
Br...pin 86
Bk...pin 87...low beam
Og..pin 87a...low beam 
Y....pin 30...low beam 

Gn..pin 30...high beam
W..pin 87..high beam 
Rd...pin 87a highbeam


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry yes i do have a copy of the western plow schematic. the relays seem to be hooked up right according to the schematic. Headlights work on truck when 9 pin connector is not plug in to plow but when i plug in plow, truck headlights go out and the high beam indicator on dash comes on and will not switch with the switch and no plow headlights running lights are on both and those i spliced in to the truck wire. Should there be power at the 9 pin connector when the low or high beams are on i have check with a test light and dont seem to have power


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea you should have pwr at that 9 pin, When you plug in 2pin that gnds out the relays and you get pwr going from 87a to 87 and that goes to the plow lights. So double ck your gnds as well


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Had a chance to check the blk/org every spot seems to be grounded checked continuity. Checked continuity from wire at relay to 9 pin and both high and low are good. Plow works so i should have good grounds is that correct? Should i try replacing a relay or is that pretty much useless?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If ur gnds are good then ur good....just need to find out where and why your not switching to plow lights. 
When you turn on your lights. You should have pwr at pin 86...bwn wire,,pin 87a...org. and pin 30...yllo. when you plug in the plow plugs, the 2 plug gnds out the system. And the 9 pins carries the gnd back to those relays. So then they should switch from 87a..org to. 87 bk .....that goes to plow lights


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

I just checked the plow side i hooked to another 9 pin truck and everything works i will have to check the wires on your last post butt im running out of ideas


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. So that just narrows it dwn to the tk side. That's good then we know where the issue is


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Have power at brn 86 87a org and at 30 i still dont have power to blk or wht going to 9 pin. I tried a new relay and still have the same thing. Hope you can help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. The wht and red are the high beam relay. Along with Gn 
So it just sounds like you don't have gnd at the bk/og wire when the plow is hooked up. Is that correct??
You said you have westerns schematic correct?


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess it may be a grd lol im so confused right now im not sure if im up or down. The schematic im using is for hdlmp kit 9 pin, harness type c, headlamps 2b/2d 2e hb1 and drl no


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

If it is a grd could i run a ground to blk/org at the relays to just double check? would that work for a fix? could it be a bad spot in the blk/org near the relays and thats why everything else is working.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can gnd the relays just to ck,,,but not permanent..your tk lights would never come on. Yea it could be a bad spot,,bad connectors corroded wires etc....just gotta start looking


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think i have checked everything i have continuity from the pin to the wires at the relays and from the relays over to the solenoid blk /org and i think i have checked all connections.
I think i am at the point of just wiring in a switch? Do i just plug the headlights back in to truck wiring and then do i need to add the on off on switch and run new wires to the plow harness plug? I'm not sure exactly how to do this but if you could help i could use it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

wait,,,ck the wires with a test light not a meter. meters lie,,,a test light wont.
only with the plow hooked up will you have gnd at the relays and the solenoid.
http://library.westernplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/22373.07_110108_for_web.pdf
page 57


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok i took a test light and with the plow not hooked up i clipped the pos on bat and light to the blk/org at the relays and the light came on and the relays clicked. And not sure if it makes a diff. but my setup is like page 61.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You gotta have the bk/og gnded. Like plow hooked up for the relays to work right your getting close. Now gnd the relays,,turn on your lights and prob for pwr and see what you have


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok plow hooked up Plow headlights do not work high beam indicator is on in truck and cant switch off no power at 87 black or *********** is at 30 and 87a on both relays. Running lights are on at the plow


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The high beam on is b/c the system is back feeding pwr to it so when u turn on your lights the pking lights energize pin pin 86 of both relays. Now you should only have pwr at yellow on pin 30 of the low beam relay and with plow hooked up pin 87


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

It is raining here so i havent been able to recheck but thats where i think the problem is i dont have power at pin 87 black wire on low relay when the lights are on. I think i have power at 86? i just cant remember as soon as it quites raining i will check 86. I have the headlight buckets out and dont see any bad wires anywhere. And with hooking the plow to another truck and it working it must be somewhere in this truck.


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok let up enough to check without getting soaked yes i do have power at 86


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok so then ck the gnd. That's what switches from tk to plow. That is pin 85 and you have pwr at the yellow at pin 30 which will pwr 87a and then 87 when hook up the plow


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

I checked blk/org with test light with everything turned on and it lit up so i think ground is ok. I have power at 87a but i dont have anything at 87


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok double ck the gnd then. Like I said that's what switches your tk to plow lights when plow is hooked up. Test light clip on pos then probe to see if you got good gnd


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

yes test clip on pos and probe to blk/org at relays and test light comes on.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok then if u got gnd and pwr at pin 86 then the relay should be activated switching grin 87a to 87


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

For some reason its not witching to 87 and I did replace one of the relays just to try and it and its still the same so im not sure what to try next


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Alls I can say is just double ck your wiring and your pins. If you have pwr and gnd where your supposta the relays should switch over


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Could you give me an idea of how to wire them to a switch. If i hook the truck wires back to the headlights and wire an on off on switch to run high and low beams would i bring a wire from one side of switch to low and one side to high and would those go to 30 on each relay and would i need anything hooked to 87a since i wont cancel out truck lights that way i can have both sets running. Then85 86 and 87 would still be hooked up as they are to the relays???


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea I can. I can do it later when I got my puter to type it on. I'll do it afte work unless someone else chimes in


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

what you could do is grab pwr from the batt to pins 30 on both relays,,and then use your switch to control pins 86 on both,,,removing the parking light circuit. so your 3 position switch will still control the lights,,but only using low amps. and then just gnd both relays to something good and bypass the plow gnd all together at the relays


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Let me make sure i have this right un hook plow wiring to truck lights and hook truck plug back to lights, then unhook existing wire to turn signals, bring power to both 30's on relay, bring switch to low 86 and high 86, ground 85 on relays to a ground, unhook 87a on both relays and still have 87 blk wht going to 9 pin plug. So plow headlights should work and 3 pos switch will control high and low plow lights truck lights will still work and the only thing that wont would be the plow running and turn signals am i close.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Close. You'd still have running and turn. Only thing that wouldnt work would be the headlight switch,,only for tk not plow and you can turn on only the plow lights while plowing


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok i will try tomorrow hopefully i can get a few hours without rain i will let you know and i appreciate all the help


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Dieselss i have the lights working i wired a little different but i appreciate all the help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Good deal. Just wondering but did you fuse them ?


----------



## BR54912 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes i didnt want to take any chance so i went ahead and fused it. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool. Sorry we couldn't get it factory tho,,,,but glad to have helped


----------

